# Catch and Release beim Big Game?



## saily (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Boardies#h ,

ich war derjenige, der auf den Catch and Release Bericht von Mahi-Mahi ein paar böse Zeilen verfasste:g  (bei Kai`s Malediven-Bericht) !! Daraus
resultierte sofort eine von mir nicht beabsichtigte Reaktionskette. Dies zeigte mir wie sensibel dieses Thema ist. Erst nochmal sorry wg. des #q 
Zeichens-sollte so nicht passieren!  Da auch vom Kollegen Sailfisch vorge-
schlagen wurde zu diesem Thema evtl. einen neuen Beitrag zu starten dachte ich mir-probiers einfach mal-auch wenn du technisch kaum in der 
Lage bist ein Foto so zu bearbeiten, daß neben deinem Namen auch ein
Bildchen erscheint....:c 

AAAlsooo: Was halten die Kollegen Big-Gamer so vom Thema Catch and Release?

Wenn ich immer die hochtrabenden Berichte dazu lese denke ich mir immer-hey logisch-wie kann man nur so mies sein nen Marlin seinem ursprünglichem Element zu entnehmen? 

Dann denk ich wieder an die Bilder die ich in Kenia, der Karibik, den Seychellen und vielen anderen Ländern gesehen habe, als ich  in meinem Air-Conditioned Taxi
aus dem Flughafen raus fuhr - welch ärmliche Bilder habe ich gesehen-
hungernde Kinder, Wellblechhütten usw...

Bin dann in der Regel mit nem IGFA Kapitän beim Fischen gewesen-habe meinen ersten Sail und meinen ersten GT releast (ein Marlin war mir bisher noch nicht vergönnt) und kam dann an den Hafen zurück, wo mir bettelnde Kinder und hungernde Menschen begegneten-ich fragte dann mal nach welche Fische sie gerne essen würden-z.B. Sail;+  oder GT;+ 
-die Antwort-jaaaa jeden Fisch-wichtige Proteine-um den Geschmack gehts doch gar nicht.... da hab ich an dem gezweifelt was ich den ganzen
Tag über getan hab... vor allem da Fische "releast" wurden von denen ich schwören würde-KEINE CHANCE!!:e Als Hai-Futter verbrannt-vor allem bei einem Broadbill (ca. 30KG)-der Haken hing im Magensack-der Fisch war blutüberströmt (hatte aber gekämpft wie ein grosser am 50lb) -den wir gern mit ins Hotel genommen hätten fürs Buffett (war echt nahezu tot)-aber Billfish wird releast!!!

Mir kommt das ein bisschen vor wie ein Metzger in Deutschland, der eine Hausschlachtung hat-die hungrigen Deutschen stehen schon vor der Tür-Aber der Metzger hat heute die Kuh nicht getötet sondern nur mit Platzpatronen betäubt-und als sich alle ihr Filetstück abholen wollen-da
hat der Metzger schon ne Aufbauspritze gesetzt-und treibt die Kuh vor den Augen der hungernden wieder auf die Weide.........

Aber der Kapitän wollte es unbedingt so haben-auch wurde ein anderes Boot, das einen Sail dabei hatte geächtet-wie kann man nur-ein Baby von
28kg....!

Wie macht man es also richtig? Ich weiß es selber nicht!! Bin da auch noch immer hin und her gerüttelt!  Dann erinner ich mich-wie bin ich auf Big-Game gekommen? Da waren zuerst diverse Bücher: Big Game von Blinker, Bluewater-Fishing, Big Game von Len Calcutt, BIG MARLIN von Döbler, BIG GAME-das faszinierende Abenteuer vom leider kürzlich verstorbenen Autor 
Marc Richard usw... und immer faszinierten mich die Bilder von Ernest Hemingway, Lerner usw...diese absolut begeisternden Fotos von heute kaum mehr vorstellbaren Fängen! Und sei es noch so schändlich-ich würde mich auch gern neben so einem Giganten stehen sehen-doch das zu sagen hängt einem heute schon die gesamte Catch and Release Meute an den Hals|krach: !  

Fischen wir heute wirklich nur noch im amerikanischen Sinne um Trophäen? Ich fände das traurig. Big-Game nur noch aus "SPORTLICHEN GRÜNDEN " zu betreiben finde ich schändlich. Wo bleibt da der Gedanke-ich nehm mir ein Boot, hänge einen Fisch dran, kreuze durchs Meer (natürlich zur richtigen Zeit im richtigen Meer) und wenn dann an meiner Leine was beißt
ist es mein Fisch!? Ist es wirklich so verwerflich diesen dann zu entnehmen? 

Wenn ich da an die Longliner der Japaner, Koreaner... denke dann kann ich die Kritik einfach nicht verstehen, die einzelnen Big-Gamern hierfür entgegengegracht wird! Wir Big-Gamer verstehen uns zum allergrößten Teil als Liebhaber und Schützer der Meere und wenn das auch schwer erklärbar ist-ohne uns ginge es meiner Meinung nach noch schneller bergab mit den Beständen!!

Möchte jetzt nicht noch weiter ausholen-aber ich denke man kann Big-Gamer sein-dabei auch mal nen Marlin fangen bei dem man feststellt-geht nicht mehr-ihn dann an den Galgen hängen-und trotzdem sagen-ich liebe die Meere-ich trete für deren Schutz ein-bin gegen Longliner-für eine schonende Fischerei-OHNE ganztags mit einem schlechten Gewissen herumlaufen zu müssen...

Ich bin mir bewusst viel Zündstoff geliefert zu haben-und gleichermaßen gespannt was dabei rauskommt!!

Always tight lines and burned reals,

saily:m


----------



## Albrecht (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release?*



			
				saily schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Big-Gamer verstehen uns zum allergrößten Teil als Liebhaber und Schützer der Meere und wenn das auch schwer erklärbar ist-ohne uns ginge es meiner Meinung nach noch schneller bergab mit den Beständen!!



Ich finde deine Einleitung zum Thema ganz gut, prinzipielles C&R ist mancherorts einfach nicht angebracht.

Aber wie trägt ein Angeltourist zu Schutz des Meeres bei?   

TL,
AL


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release?*

Hallo

@saily

Zur Sache: 
Auch als  bekennender Zurücksetzer aus egoistischen Motiven kann ich nur sagen, das ich es absolut falsch finde, verletzte Fische zurückzusetzen. 
Wenn im Hafen Menschen sind, die unter Hunger leiden und den Fisch bräuchten, hat sich die Sache sowieso erledigt. Es gibt Prioritäten und das ist so ein Fall. Ich würde nicht mit dem Gedanken leben wollen, gerade 100 Kilo Fisch zurückgestzt zu haben, wenn zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ein paar Kilometer weiter sich jemand Sorgen macht, was seine Kinder heute essen sollen. Dafür gibt es nur einen Ausdruck: Pervers und Dekadent.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release?*

Hey Franz! 

Bleib dabei, würd mich jedenfalls freuen. Gibt 'ne Menge netter Leute hier, jede Menge Infos, tolle Themen usw.
Zu deinem Thema gibt's mit Sicherheit auch noch jede Menge zu sagen!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release?*



			
				saily schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> gut habe verstanden... wollt auch keinen langweilen...
> Bin noch nicht so lange in diesem Forum dabei und wußte nicht, dass
> ...



Na, laß dich mal nicht schrecken. :m 

Bei 13.000 Leuten gibt es immer welche, die eine 60er Goldmakrele
erlegt haben...
Für die kann sich hier keiner Entschuldigen, außer die gemeinten Personen machen das selber.
Schade um den Thread. 

An die Mods: Bei der nächsten Ab oder Anmeldung kann man ja auch mal auf Qualität achten, und nicht auf Quantität.|kopfkrat 

Zum Thema, saily, wenn ich es genau wüsste wie man mit C&R gerade im Ausland so richtig umgeht würde ich es natürlich sofort schreiben.

Aber es ist nach meiner Erfahrung so, dass wenn man günstig unterwegs ist,
die Entscheidung über den Fang am besten den Käptein überlaßt.

Wenn man das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket erworben hat, entscheidet man selber über den Fang.

In jedem Fall kann ich nur jeden den Tipp geben sich ein-zwei Wahoos in die Pfanne/Grill zu legen lassen.|rolleyes

Hatte bis jetzt noch nicht besseres gegessen. Der Permit aber, steht auch noch auf der Liste :q 


R.R.#h


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe soeben die Spambeiträge einiger Mitglieder hier gelöscht und diese verwarnt. Es ist bedauerlich, daß das hier so ausgeartet ist, daher auch die Verwarnung. Ich hoffe Saily wird uns erhalten bleiben.

Ich hatte bereits zu meinem Bericht darauf hingewiesen, daß ich zu solchen Glaubenskriegen eigentlich nichts sage, weil das Thema zu emotional ist. Gleichwohl würde ich mich freuen, wenn hier das Gegenteil bewiesen würde! Daher auch nochmal meine Einlassungen zum Thema.



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Geschätzte Kollegen,
> ...des Wechsels vom Bericht hin zur C&R Debatte. Grundsätzlich gibt es daran auch nichts auszusetzen. Und auch Kritik sollte immer zulässig sein. Bedauerlich ist es, wenn eine Sachdebatte persönlich wird.
> Vorweg: ich habe im warmen Süden gefischt und führe unter meinem Benutzernamen den Titel (Little-) Big Gamer. Dadurch werde ich weder zum besseren Menschen, noch unterwerfe ich mich dadurch anderen Regeln oder Ansprüchen, seien sie moralischer oder ethischer Natur. Ich bin Angler! Wo ich angele und auf was ändert daran nichts! Dies ist meine Einschätzung und andere mögen das anders sehen.
> Eben weil ich das so sehe gelten bei mir die selben Ansprüche hier in Deutschland wie auch in der restlichen Welt. Diese Ansprüche sehen wie folgt aus: Ich entnehme Fische, welche verwertbar sind und die entsprechenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften (Schonzeit, Mindestmaß) erfüllen. Fische die knapp über dem Mindestmaß liegen und nicht oder nur geringfügig durch den Drillvorgang in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden, werden nach Möglichkeit releast! Teilweise gilt dies auch für größere Fische der Arten, welche wenig schmackhaft oder nur gering verbreitet sind (Bestandsschutz). Verletzte Fische mit kaum Überlebenschance werden abgeschlagen und soweit möglich verwertet. „Absolutes“ C&R halte ich für weder moralisch noch ethisch für vertretbar, auch juristisch ist die Frage zumindest nicht unproblematisch.
> ...


----------



## The_Duke (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich habe soeben die Spambeiträge einige Mitglieder hier gelöscht und diese verwarnt. Es ist bedauerlich, daß das hier so ausgeartet ist, daher auch die Verwarnung. Ich hoffe Saily wird uns erhalten bleiben.




|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Ansgar (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

Moin Saily,

nun mal nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn geworfen - wie gesagt, dass wurde hier schon viel diskutiert. Wenn dann einige genervt sind ist das zwar sicher nicht okay so willkuerlich rumzutexten, aber Du solltest das auch nicht gleich persoenlich nehmen. Hat mit Dir nichts zu tun - gib mal C&R in die Suchfunktion ein und guck mal, wie da die Fetzen geflogen sind! Dann wird Dir das klar werden, dass das mit Dir nichts zu tun hat...

Also: fuer mich funktinoiert das folgendermassen: Wahoos und Mahi Mahi's  werden nicht zurueckgesetzt, solange es keine Trophaenfische sind - denn nen >100Pfund Wahoo, 60er Mahi, etc. kann ich schlecht alleine essen (und es ist auch schade um den Fisch). Gleiches gilt fuer Jobfish, Spanish Macks, Coral Trout, snapper, etc. Dazu schmecken die viel zu gut - als Sashimi oder gebraten mit lime juice. 

Wenn ich genug zum Essen habe, hoere ich auf. 
Fuer mich ist das tiefe blaue Wasser ein viel groesseres Erlebnis als es den Trip an dem profanen Fischfang in stueck oder Pfund zu bemessen... Statement wie "wir haben zu zweit mehr als 50 Wahoos gefangen" (oder so aehnlich) halte ich in dem Zusammenhang fuer aeusserst fraglich...

Bei den grossen der Meere gilt: zurueck, so lange es irgendwie geht. Wenn der Fisch offensichtlich erschoepft ist wird er getoetet und verwertet. Generell wird mit mindestens ner 80er Ausruestung gefischt um den Fisch schnell ans Boot bringen zu koennen. Mit ner 20 Pfund Line auf nen 500 Pfund Marlin ist fuer mich Quatsch! Schnurklassenweltrekorde sind fuer mich der allergroesste Bullshit.
Ausserdem gehe ich nicht gezielt auf 1000 Pfuender - die kann man a) nicht verwerten, da Quecksilber belastet und b) sind die als Laichfische viel besser im Meer aufgehoben...
Und nen solchen Fisch nur fuer ein Foto oder den "Bill" abzumurksen halte ich fuer ziemlich albern...

Also, es kommt auf 1) Fischart, 2) Anzahl bereits gefangener Fische, 3) Zustand des Fisches an. 

Generell finde ich folgende Regeln fuer alle Fische erstrebenswert: Mindestmass XX cm, Hoechstmass YYcm, maximale Anzahl an Fischen: Z.
Das heisst kleine werden geschont, grosse zurueckgesetzt und man faengt nicht mehr, als man verwenden kann. 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## forellenudo (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

Hallo Saily
*Hiermit möchte ich mich in aller Form bei dir Entschuldigen.*
Ich weiß das es voll daneben war,es ging auch nicht gegen dich Persönlich,sonder nur um das Thema ansich,ich werde mich bessern und mich in Zukunft zurückhalten,versprochen#6 

Hoffe natürlich das du uns erhalten bleibst und meine Entschuldigung animmst#g


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

Hallo Saily
auch ich möchte mich hiermit für mein Verhalten bei dir entschuldigen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dich mit meiner blöden Aktion nicht aus dem Ab vergrämt 
habe und würde mich freuen auch künftig weitere Berichte von deinen
Angeltouren lesen zu können. 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## vertikal (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

Hi saily,

na siehste, sag ich doch: Die Jungs sind in Ordnung - auch wenn's mal hakt; ist halt wie im richtigen Leben!
Und übrigens: Bleib dabei - 'n Banker kann man immer mal gebrauchen, grad bei den schlechten Zeiten heutzutage!

Schöne Grüße, VERTIKAL


----------



## The_Duke (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

forellenudo und Mr.Lepo....

meinen allergrößten


*RESPEKT!​*


----------



## saily (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

Hi Leute#h ,

erst mal Danke für die auch noch konstruktiven Beiträge zu dem Thema...
Habe mittlerweile auch mal die "Suchfunktion" genutzt und gesehen was
schon alles zu diesem Thema von sich gegeben wurde|krach: ;+ !

Hätt ich das schon vorher gelesen hätt ich mir den Thread sicher gespart.
Da war der tolle Bericht von Sailfisch - und die daraus resultierende Debatte zu C+R die indirekt doch von mir losgetreten wurde#c   und ich wollte durch meinen neuen Beitrag die Diskussion aus dem Reisebericht verlagern. Trotzdem hat mich das Thema so wie von mir verfasst auf meinen letzten Angelreisen persönlich beschäftigt|kopfkrat ... da dacht ich mir-
frag mal die Anderen nach deren Meinung-das Big-Game-Forum schien mir dafür bestens geeignet.

So... nun sollte es auch mal gut sein. Beide Beteiligten die durch meinen erneuten Beitrag zu diesem Thema genervt waren haben sich sowohl offiziell sowie auch per Privatnachricht bei mir entschuldigt. Dies ist für mich ein Zeichen von Grösse und zeigt mir, dass man in diesem Forum sowohl informationstechnisch als auch menschlich sehr gut aufgehoben ist!!#6   

Auch @ The Duke - danke für deine netten Worte!

Werd selbstverständlich weiter "on Board" bleiben! Hab mittlerweile auch
Erfahrungen zu diversen Reisezielen und hoffe da den ein oder anderen Tip
loswerden zu können - und hoffentlich wenigstens ein mal pro Jahr auch nen Big-Game-Fangbericht einstellen zu können... (aus purem Eigeninteresse:q ).

So - ich hoffe, dass wir uns nun produktiveren und weniger abgegriffenen
Themen zuwenden können!!

Schöne Grüße and Tight lines

saily


----------



## ischmail (12. Dezember 2005)

*Catch and Release*

ich machs kurz,
bei mir sagt zuerst der Käptn dann der Koch, wies gemacht wird.
Wenn die sagen, releasen, dann gut, wenn selber essen, dann auch gut.

Und wenn es darum geht, hungernden Einheimischen zu helfen, dann wird jeder Fisch gelandet und geschlachtet, das sieht ja wohl jeder ein.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich immer den ersten schmackhaften Fisch behalten. 
Einen GT allerdings nicht, da gibts besseres....


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

Last but not Least für alle die sich vielleicht doch mal etwas genauer zu diesem Thema informieren wollen empfehle ich einen Blick in folgende Web-Sites:WWW.Savethefish.org +WWW.Billfish.org +WWW.IGFA.org
Leider ist bei der ganzen Diskussion das Thema Tag+Release völlig vergessen Worden denn das ist zumindest für mich eigentlich der Hauptgrund z.B. einen Billfish zu releasen.So wurden von uns in den vergangenen Jahren alle Marlins mit ´Tags´ der Billfish Foundation markiert die es bei erneuten Fang ( Auch durch Berufsfischer !!)ermöglichen die Wachstumsraten,Wanderwege und Laichgebite zu erforschen.Auf diesem Wege kann jeder einzelne Angler zum Schutz dieser Arten aktiv mit beitragen!! 

                         Tihgt Lines               Jan#h


----------



## Hacker (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

ABer denkt ihr nich das ein Marlin Sailfish und was auch immer nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein ist? Da finde ich man sollte lieber ein Kind sponsorn art von adoptieren gibt es ja genug Werbung fuer. Somit sichert man ein Kind das ganze Leben und nicht nur 1 Monat und der Fischt lebt auch noch. Und wir big gamer haben meistens nun keine Geld sorgen und koenn 50 euro den monat fuer ein Leben geben.

Gregor


----------



## woolver (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

hab das thema grad erst gesehen und muss nun mal etwas dazu sagen.
1.wenn in kenia oder auf mauritius der fisch getötet wird,bekommt ihn SICHER nicht die hungernde bevölkerung,sondern der eigner verscheuert ihn!!!
ich habe jedes mal vor charterbeginn klar gemacht der fisch gehört mir,das heisst ich kann ihn releasen oder verwenden.fange ich einen verletzten fisch bekommt ihn jemand persönlich von mir geschenkt,und nicht die crew.die bekommt je nach der güte ihrer arbeit trinkgeld.
in mombassa gibt es ein kinderheim für aidswaisen mit namen midji massalama(schreibweise k.a)),dort gebe ich immer fische ab die ich töten musste.in mauritius fische ich nicht mehr,weil dort der fisch dem bootseigner gehört.
nun mal zum fisch selbst,der marlin ist an der spitze der nahrungskette und entsprechend toxisch,also zum verzehr nicht besonders geeignet.
ich habe seit über 10 jahren nur einen einzigen schwertträger getötet,weil ein haken des jigs sein auge zerstört hat.ich angele auch seit dieser zeit NUR noch mit kunstködern,denn der lifebeat angler kann den fisch nicht releasen,die todesrate ist da riesig.gerüchte der marlin könnte seinen vom haken zerstörten magen wieder fressen und dann überleben sind dumme ammenmärchen.
also wenn jemand den fisch armen leuten zu gute lassen will,muss er sich die mühe machen den abnahme und verwertungsort selbst zu suchen,sonst wird er verkauft und die kohle kommt nicht den armen zu gute!!!
ebenso muss er sich überlegen ob er hungernde kinder mit toxischem marlin füttern will,da eignet sich der beifang besser.
in diesem sinne C&R für die grossen gladiatoren der ozeane.
gruss
woolver


----------



## jon granada (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

@ woolver
du sprichst mir aus der seele!
habe in Kenya die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Auf den Seychellen lässt sich auch nur schwer mit den Eignern diskutieren, wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie auf Mauritius. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich ebenso in Costa Rica gemacht. 
Wenn man Hungernden helfen will muss man die Fische selbst zu ihnen bringen.
petri


----------



## woolver (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Catch and Release beim Big Game?*

also in kenia fahre ich seit jahren mit james adkock raus und dort funktioniert es mittlerweile so wie ich es mag.liegt auch daran das ich für joseph(den käpitän)als kompetenter fischer gelte und auch gute tipps gebe,wenndie crew funktioniert.
inmalindi ist es allerdings zum kotzen die hauen jeden sail von 20kg da um.
gruss
woolver


----------

